

What We’re Afraid to Say About Ebola - smacktoward
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/09/12/opinion/what-were-afraid-to-say-about-ebola.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0&referrer=

======
angersock
One wonders if quarantine and isolation will be enough to allow it to burn
itself out.

